# How Long Will Fish Keep?



## ndsuhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

I went out fishing a week ago and brought home one walleye to clean. Planned on getting out again in a day or two so I threw it in the freezer without cleaning it. (it stayed froze from when I threw it on the ice till I took it out yesterday) Cleaned it this morning and seemed fine.

What have other people experienced when doing this. How long can the be frozen in the freezer before they are bad? (I don't plan on making this habit)

Also, does everybody freeze their fish in a ziploc full of water? Seems to keep well than way? Do you do any other game that way? (pheasant, duck or goose breasts, etc.)


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I used to freexe in water until getting a vacuum sealer. They are the ONLY way to go!


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

ndsuhunter said:


> I went out fishing a week ago and brought home one walleye to clean. Planned on getting out again in a day or two so I threw it in the freezer without cleaning it. (it stayed froze from when I threw it on the ice till I took it out yesterday) Cleaned it this morning and seemed fine.
> 
> What have other people experienced when doing this. How long can the be frozen in the freezer before they are bad? (I don't plan on making this habit)
> 
> Also, does everybody freeze their fish in a ziploc full of water? Seems to keep well than way? Do you do any other game that way? (pheasant, duck or goose breasts, etc.)


I'm sure the fish will be fine, although I would rather clean it while its thawed out the first time and save the hassle of thawing.

I freeze my fish in a Ziploc full of water and keeps the fish good. I can eat fish up to at least 8 months later which is about all the longer it lasts at my place.

All my ducks, geese, pheasants, fish get put in water in Ziploc bags and put in the freezer until use.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you freeze them right out of the water, skin on they will keep for months. The freezer burn will start after maybe 6 months.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I had a hectic fishing day a month ago. Forgot the two walleyes in the back of my fishing sled for about two weeks. The temps never got above 15 degrees the whole time. Thawed them out, cleaned them up, ate them. Couldn't tell any difference.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

ruger1 said:


> I had a hectic fishing day a month ago. Forgot the two walleyes in the back of my fishing sled for about two weeks. The temps never got above 15 degrees the whole time. Thawed them out, cleaned them up, ate them. Couldn't tell any difference.


several years ago I went home for Christmas holidays and did some icefishing. It was -25 at daybreak and we were fishing outside--before you call me crazy, it was because the eyes had been really hitting at sundown, and they were still there in the am. We moved from hole to hole if we didn't get a bite in a couple minutes, was pretty effective and we caught a bunch. But the fish were so frozen when we got home that I left them frozen for about 10 days, until I got back to Missouri and thawed them out. No problems.


----------

